# ping to gateway stops after 10 replies



## lavi0007 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

I've installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 on VirtualBox, I've successfully configured the network settings. The network adapter on the VirtualBox is set to bridge mode.

/etc/rc.conf output:

```
root@freebsd:/root # cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="freebsd"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.7 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
root@freebsd:/root #
```

When I'm pinging the default gateway, I get 10 responses after which there is no response. I have to restart netif, after which I'm able to get 10 ping response and then the same thing happens.

I have tried changing the network interface type too, still the issue persists.

--

Hmm, is this something that can be fixed, not sure what is misbehaving.

Just changed the configuration on VirtualBox from bridge mode to NAT mode, it seems to work without issues in NAT mode.

Upon investigating the logs, *I* see the message:


```
freebsd kernel: in6_purgeaddr: err=65, destination address delete failed
```

The message appears each time *I* restart the netif service, so not sure if it has something to do with the bridge adapter setting. 

I further tried to cancel ping after like 3 responses and ran the ping to the gateway (192.168.1.1) again, so it just ran 7 times the next time. So at max after 10 pings the gateway stops responding and the internet connectivity is lost.

Any suggestions why it could be behaving in such a manner.

--

It seems to be an issue with virtualbox and not with freebsd FreeBSD, as *I* configured freebsd FreeBSD on vmware and it works fine.

I'll be checking in the virtualbox forum if anyone has come across such an issue.

Thanks


----------

